# A new contest idea



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

We should have a new contest from January to March for the best overall coyote. Not the biggest but the best a true trophy. Take a picture with something that can prove the date so you can't use and old picture like a newspaper or something. Have some of the members who have been here awhile be judges to pick the top 4 coyote. Then have a poll to get the best. Then the winner could tell the story how they got that trophy and could be top dog of the year and get some kind of prize and bragging rights. Then just do it again next year for a new top dog. Anyone think this would be a cool idea?


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol no actually im new to yote hunting and have yet to get just thought this would be kind of fun. And a chance to see who the top dog is


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Size could be a part but not the only factor because east yotes are bigger than west. Have it be about how it looks overall. Is the coat nice, coloring, unique features, that kind of thing but that would all depend on what the judges want to look for I dont have the experience so I would leave that up to them but I've seen some pics that I go nice yote but then others where its WOW now that's a yote lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the idea, its the proving the date that would be difficult for me I dont get the newspaper and surely wouldnt have one with me when I would call one in, but I like the idea if things could be worked out. I am on another site that had such a contest but for numbers in a time frame and they suddenly relized that some states had an advantage over others because of night hunting.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Northern dogs are going to be better furred and lighter colored and larger generally. i think any yote called and killed is success. Now maybe the story behind the hunt and the kill could be some thing to judge BUT then you got some guy calling in a cove with only moon light and this big dog comes in but hangs up at 50 yards and the guy dont have a rifle so he picks up this stone and hits this coyote between the eyes . He can hear the dog yelping and this brings in his mate this individual picks up another rock and hits her between the eyes!!!!!!!!!! Now everyone wants to call this guy Stonegod but really ScottyD shot both coyotes. Now what do you do?????

Just Saying


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, thats the biggest thing about contest trying to make them on equal terms for everyone and your right it would be hard to compare a coyote from the desert to one from Canada


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe divide it then east and west then just let PT members decide which one they like best? I guess there are more variables than I thought to begin with lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

rmead88 said:


> Maybe divide it then east and west then just let PT members decide which one they like best? I guess there are more variables than I thought to begin with lol


what about us guys from the midwest like mn,ws,mi etc


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd like to be a judge. Need 3 catagories.
1. Guys that have killed less than 10 coyotes
2. Guys that have killed less than 25 coyotes
3. Open catagory


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok so maybe east, west, and midwest lol I do like the category thing shampton has


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott, is that per month, year or a lifetime? LOL


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well mark me down for category 1. As of right now I'm sitting at a big fat zero for my number. This will be my first year of pursuing coyotes. Jan. 21 starts my season. It looks good thought I shot a deer and within 30 min they had it completely tore apart.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

It should be interesting for me.


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok I got a way to make sure pics are recent instead of putting something with a date in the pic have them put in an item like a phone or who knows a lemon from the store lol but make it be so everyone who enters has to have the one item in the pic. How many ppl put a lemon next to there hunting pic lol and maybe do categories like best overal appearance, largest, and maybe unique? Has a club foot or something then have the judges pick best in each category then have the top in each one tell their story on how they came by it then do a poll so PT members can vote which they think is best yote and story out of the 3 to make the top dog out of the 3


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I think this is an awesome idea, the logistics of it are tough though. I used to be on a Honda forum for motorcycles and they would do a bike of the month contest (most mods done by the owner, best looking, most miles, stuff like that was what it was based on) then at the end of the year they would put the 12 in a poll and let the members decide who would get bike of the year. Who ever won got there bike displayed on the top of the home page for the year.


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

On another forum, they have a contest where you have to have a specific "playing" card in the photo.. this helps filter out some of the cheaters!!


----------

